# help with baby goat



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a 3day old baby, the mom seems to have given birth outside in the snow. When my son brought her in the house 3 days ago she was still wet covered in blood (from birth) and nearly frozen solid. Honestly I had no hope for the poor girl.... I wrapped her in a warm towel and put her in front of one of our heater ducts and cranked the heat. In a few hours she seemed to start coming around. For the first day (once I got her warm and she seemed a bit responsive), I fed store bought powered colostrum, day 2 she was fed the colostrum and store bought goat milk with karo syrup (1/2 and 1/2) today she is just on the goat milk with the karo syrup ( I put about a tablespoon in a quart). But she has developed diarrhea it is brown and totally liquid. I do have some pediatric electrolyte with zinc, but my concern is this baby is so very tiny, you can feel every bone in her body. Is it safe to take her off the milk and replace it with the electrolyte due to 0 body fat? She really is so tiny, about 1/3 the size of a normal newborn. I should also mention I have also given a tiny bit of pepto bismal earlier this morning and also for the past 2 days (but not today) nutri-drench. Any help will be apreciated. Also do we need to do anything with the mom since the baby is not nursing? Please don't say milk her, as I have no clue on how to do that, or how to even make her stand still for such a thing. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Take the little girls temp to see if she has a fever or is sub normal. If she's sub normal don't feed milk as it will sour in her stomach. A little karo or molasses will give her some sugar energy and help perk her up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, mom really does need to be milked out. If you look online, there should be lots of videos on how to milk. You don't have to worry about saving the milk if you don't want to. If you don't milk her out, she will probably get mastitis and then you will have a bigger problem on your hands than inexperience with milking.

If you can get another person to help you, that other person can hold her back legs or get a hobble and hobble her. Also, tie her to a post so she can't get away.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Depending on how persistant a milker is, she may not need milked. Since the Colostrum was never removed she may not come into milk at all.

For the baby, I would start by taking out the Karo syrup. It is very laxative and is probably causing the scours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This was 3 days ago right?
The Doe needs some relief, please milk her and if it looks good, feed it to her kid. She will get mastitis or blow a teat if she isn't milked.

3 days, may be to late for the kid to bond with momma, but I would try and see. Tie up momma and her back leg, the one you will be on and unplug the teat plugs to get it started. On both sides. See how the milk looks, if it has clumps, is lumpy or has blood in it, she may have mastitis. which will need treatment right away. Which involves milking out 1 to 2 x a day with treatment of infusing the teats, which is not real easy with some goats..
If her milk looks good, I would feed it to her kid or train the kid to nurse. She will be very jumpy and in pain, if you do not milk out enough to make her comfortable, before you put the kid on her. You can do it this way, If you don't want to have to milk her. But, you should go out every couple of hours, even through the night, to ensure the kid feeds and stays healthy.

His scours color gets to me, does it stink bad? If not, I am thinking that posibly the kid was constipated for a while, until the scours showed up and it could possibly be, first poop, it is very dark, called meconium, which, is odorless and very sticky, then, it will turn yellow. Has it turned yellow yet?

Giving pepto is good.

If the poo stinks, I would have a vet take a sample and see if it is ecoli or something really bad. The kid is way to young for worms or cocci ,so, that is ruled out. 

I really recommend though, taking the kid to a vet, to determine the reason for scours, that alone, can kill a baby quickly.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree - the karo could be causing it. Good news is - her intestines and rumen are working *thumbs up* I would definately take her temp just to be sure she is ok there.

Is she suckling on her own? How much is she drinking per feeding and how often? Is she perky? Are you wanting a bottle baby or would would you like her dam raised or half and half? 

Unless under 100 - I would not pull her milk - she needs the fats and vitamins in it to build the fat and muscle that she needs. you can supplement with some electrolytes - perferably pediolyte (with no "addatives" - just the normal one) or gatoraide. Both have sugars in it also  I have also used propel.... in a pinch

I know - lots of questions


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with toth good advice. let us know how she does


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Disagree with Pam on this one --- keep kid on the bottle, will be less stressful and teh chance of mom taking the kid back since it doesnt have ANY of her milk in it and wont smell like her is slim

as goathiker said -- REMOVE THE KARO! thats causing the scours. 

Put her on straight goats milk -- maybe give like 1cc of karo per day to help the baby not get constipated (has that laxative effect as mentioned) 

Glad she was found and warmed up quickly. would love to see a picture of the survivor


----------



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

The baby is starting to learn to suckle on her own, I have cur a criss cross in the nipple so the milk comes out freely. She can finally stand on her own and even take a few steps. I am amazed, I honestly thought this baby had no hope for survival. There is no chance of putting baby back with mom, we live in upstate NY and we are lucky to get above 20 during the day, down to sub zero at night, this is how the baby got in this situation in the first place. (due to the weather)
The first poop she had was black and pasty and stuck to her tail, since then the poop went to runny brown and just in the last few minutes turned to yellowish, still liquid poop tho. Right now she is eating about 3 oz every 3 hours, this is only on the last feeding. I have been gradually working her up, we started with 3cc colostrum every 1/2 hour on day one gradually adding 1 cc to each feeding. I have put in a call to my son the stop on the way home from work and get a thermometer and more goat milk, as I put the tablespoon of karo right in the quart we have. *sigh* I took some pics of the baby and the poop ( I know, like you really wanted to see poop, lol) 
This is what I have on hand for electrolytes, the label says it is comparable to pedialyte
sodium 45mEq, potassium 20mEq, cloride35mEq, zinc7.8mg, dextrose25grams, calories100. How much should I give and how often? do I mix it with the milk or rotate milk one feeding electrolytes next?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I so she makes it-very pretty little girl-do you have molasses? Mine always like it and it perks them up


----------



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> This was 3 days ago right?
> The Doe needs some relief, please milk her and if it looks good, feed it to her kid. She will get mastitis or blow a teat if she isn't milked.
> 
> 3 days, may be to late for the kid to bond with momma, but I would try and see. Tie up momma and her back leg, the one you will be on and unplug the teat plugs to get it started. On both sides. See how the milk looks, if it has clumps, is lumpy or has blood in it, she may have mastitis. which will need treatment right away. Which involves milking out 1 to 2 x a day with treatment of infusing the teats, which is not real easy with some goats..
> ...


Teet plugs?????


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks pretty good considering, laying head up and getting better. I do think she has probably had enough sugar for now. I think that just plain goats milk with the tiny amount of Karo Stacey suggested is the way to go. She's working right on both ends and by some miracle didn't pass from hypothermia. The warm house, good nursing care, and warm milk in small amounts often is IMO the best thing right now.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Cute little one. I would keep her on the bottle but would milk her mother to feed her. I am new at this but i would stop the karo sounds like she is getting to much. Where in upstate ny are you if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Cute little one. I would keep her on the bottle but would milk her mother to feed her. I am new at this but i would stop the karo sounds like she is getting to much. Where in upstate ny are you if you don't mind my asking.


Just outside Saratoga


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Karo is definitely going to make her have diarrhea. As she seems to be drinking well, I would just do the milk for now unless she starts going downhill again. Yes, take her temperature so you know. But it really sounds like she is coming around and you're doing good. You can add B1/B12 and probios to her diet if you want. It won't hurt. With her taking the bottle you can by the liquid form of the vitamins and add it to the milk or crush up tablets to a powder and rub in her mouth.

IMO don't put her back with mom as it has been to long - just let her be a bottle baby. As for milking mom out I would check on her yes and as long as she is not showing symptoms of mastitis(udder may become swollen, hard, have knots and/or hot), she should be fine. She will dry up naturally just like us humans who do not breastfeed at birth. You just have to watch for signs of mastitis infection. But that's a norm with any doe in milk. If your doe shows signs of mastitis, then treat her for that.

Love on that little girl - she is so adorable. I'm so glad your son found her when he did.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow. she is small (looking at the ginger ale can). Nice to keep inside a while, a little goat-puppy.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

How is Momma? Have you been able to check her teets? The lil girl is cute as a button!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Disagree with Pam on this one --- keep kid on the bottle, will be less stressful and teh chance of mom taking the kid back since it doesnt have ANY of her milk in it and wont smell like her is slim
> 
> as goathiker said -- REMOVE THE KARO! thats causing the scours.
> 
> ...


 I said this because RabidGoat said Quote"do we need to do anything with the mom since the baby is not nursing? Please don't say milk her, as I have no clue on how to do that, or how to even make her stand still for such a thing." unquote

Just another method to ensure, that the kid gets a meal of good goat milk, that is from her momma and works better for her system. It didn't mean, you have to graft the kid on, if she isn't going to take her. RabidGoat mentioned, she didn't want to milk, but I recommend she should and feed the milk, if it is good to the kid. The doe cannot be ignored being milked, it is essential, that she is relieved, when needed. It would be a waste, to just throw out any good milk, she may get out of her. I agree, she needs to be supplemented, if momma doesn't have enough milk or issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cute baby


----------



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

The baby is doing much better today, she still has liquid poop but it is far less poop than it was. She is eating every 4 hours a mixture of 1 oz pedialyte and 3 oz goat milk, every other feeding I add 1 teaspoon yogurt and a tiny bit of pepto (just enough to make the milk a very slight pink color.) Is the correct amount?
My son brought home some probotic powder for goats (brand name Goats Prefer) and some liquid B complex with B12. Should I change out the yogurt for the probiotic powder, if so how much do I use, same question with the Bcomplex with B12 to use or not and how much? The baby weighs ( I am guessing) 1 pound, trust me on this, she is the smallest baby I have ever seen.
On the bright side, she is walking now and even doing goat binkies...... soooo cute!
She is 4 days old now and has made an unbelievable recovery from the lifeless baby that was presented to me a few days ago. Thank you so much for your continued help and support, I couldn't have done it without you guys. *hugs*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing a great job.  Glad to hear things are going good.

You can go more on the pepto like,  2 cc every four to six hours for newborns. We need to get the scours under control.,until back to normal baby poo.

Probiotic powder is good to use, if you want to, it won't hurt. Either way is OK. I have never used the powder but I am "guessing" a pinch or two, not sure though?

B complex, try 1/8th of a cc.Will help with appetite, it isn't really necessary, if the baby is eating really good.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I would give the probios for sure. We had a bottle baby that we mixed that with his milk and it helped his poo go normal. We had a scoop in ours that said how much for babies but if you dont have one I would say its about 1/4 tsp- 2 times a day. I would not do any more sugar. The propbios will get that rumen going. Thier poop is normally black tar at first, miconium, and then a mustard yellow and soft for a couple days then turns to regular berries only tiny. We did not have goats milk with our bottle baby so we used as close to raw as we could find which was cows milk that was quick paturized from a dairy. If you can milk mom and give that then thats best. That powder form is a last resort. Sounds like your doing a great job. The B complex will help a lot. If her sucking is weak you can get some BoSe from a vet for her for selenium deficiency. Keep us posted. Hope it continues to go even better!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly I would stop all the extras and just do plan milk. You keep upsetting her stomach by all these sudden changes in an effort to fix her. 

Once you have had her on straight milk for a couple days and its still watery you can give a little Pepto 2-3cc but not in her bottle. 

Don't mix things with her milk. Give separate for sure!! 

Unless she is lethargic (doesn't sound it) I wouldn't give the b12 or electrolytes.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree with Stacey, if she's doing better walking around acting normal, no temp - just keep her on the milk. If she still has watery diarrhea use the meds, if she begins to act depressed, stressed or lethargic bring back the B vitamins.

B1 

Provides energy by converting blood sugar into energy. It keeps mucous membranes healthy and is essential for nervous system, cardiovascular and muscular function. 

B12 

Keeps nerves and red blood cells healthy. It is responsible for the smooth functioning of several critical body processes. It converts carbohydrates into glucose leading to energy production and a decrease in fatigue and lethargy. B12 helps in healthy regulation of the nervous system, reducing depression, stress, and brain shrinkage, and it helps maintain a healthy digestive system. It is essential for healthy skin, hair, and hooves.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so cute and hugable looking. I am really hoping she pulls through. Good luck.


----------



## rmgoatfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

We just went thru a very similar situation like this. It was our very 1st kid born on our farm. He was a twin and very small compared to his brother. Very weak. & the mother would not accept him. This is what we did...
We first warmed him by putting him in a plastic bag and putting him in the sink with warm water to get his circulation going. We blow dryed him on low heat, he wasnt wet from the sink but the warm air helped. We then ended up stomach tubing him. We didn't have a stomach tube at the time & because it was boxing day, no vet supplies stores were open so we used human oxygen tubing with a syringe attached. Worked great! We tubed commercial colostrum into him, and eventually goat milk replacer. We did get him on a bottle and have been bottle feeding since. He is growing and active. He stayed in the house with us in a large dog kennel for about a week and then we moved him to a heated barn where he gets babysat by the other does but we still feed him.
All the best of luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RabidGoat said:


> Teet plugs?????


 Teat plugs: a waxy plug that is in the end of the teat orifice( opening). It is there to protect from any bacteria from getting in there, before the kids are born, needs to be removed after kidding so the kid can nurse, some are harder to remove, while others come out pretty easy when you squeeze the teat a few times.


----------



## RabidGoat (Jan 18, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> Honestly I would stop all the extras and just do plan milk. You keep upsetting her stomach by all these sudden changes in an effort to fix her.
> 
> Once you have had her on straight milk for a couple days and its still watery you can give a little Pepto 2-3cc but not in her bottle.
> 
> ...


Well I took Stacey's advise and stopped all the extras immediatly and slowly removed the electrolytes from the milk......... we now have mustard poop FINALLY Thanks Stacey !! it's a crappy picture (no pun intended) but it is no longer water and a soft solid now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful! Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with baby ! You have done a wonderful job 
War a great goatie momma !!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Just have to chime in and agree with everyone who suggests milking mom and feeding that. Storebought anything is not natural and will not be as healthy as the real thing - raw milk contains enzymes that help the baby's body process the milk and get more nutrition from it. Also, the point of colostrum is to pass antibodies to the baby until their own immune system starts to function. I'm not sure what store bought colostrum contains but the mom has built up resistance to specific pathogens in her location (this is why you should not move a doe who is close to kidding.)


----------

